# Tattoo removal... Do's & don'ts.... Any artists on here?



## ScumRag (Jul 19, 2018)

So I've a couple of truly stupid tats that i regret and am in the process of having them laser removed. But its hella expensive. Think 6 treatments in the area of about $500.

Sooo, I've researched TCA 80% as a topical removal but am concerned that all it will do is leave splotchy red scar tissue. 

Will artists then do coverups over that or will i be scarred for life?

Really want these tats gone....
Help?!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 19, 2018)

tca isnt 100% effective and can often leave you with what just looks like a bad scar and raised pink skin making it nearly impossible to tattoo over again.

laser sucks man and i know its expensive but it really is the only effective way to remove tattoos and even then it depends on how dark the tattoo is.


----------



## roughdraft (Jul 19, 2018)

I have around 120 hours sitting under a tattoo machine...including one medium-big piece on my leg that took about 6 hours that I want removed.....

Basically went thru the same shit you're talking about. Up in Morgantown WV there was a place that was doing it for 300 x 6 treatments and didn't even guarantee a full removal (of course as nothing is guaranteed in life)

the 'vibes' coming from these removal machines alone was enough for me to just walk out, something cancerous and intimidating about them. Oh yeah also not trying to spend 2000 dollars

it may not be a popular opinion but at this point I'm convinced that the best option other than limb amputation is just doing a big layer of black over it....depending on the tattoo 

interesting topic


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 19, 2018)

@ScumRag i mean i dont know how bad yer tattoos are but ive only covered up one tattoo and i have more then a few "bad" ones but at this point i dont even care anymore.


----------



## xjamestravisx (Jul 19, 2018)

I’m a tattooer, professionally. I would recommend saving the money for laser over using something topical. A shitty tattoo is better than a shitty scar that can’t really be tattooed over. 

If you’re not trying to spend that money, just get something cool and heavy over it. I dunno what your coverage is like, but anyone with a bunch of tattoos is bound to have a blast over. They’re not so bad, and they don’t fully erase the past, which I like.


----------



## Deleted member 20683 (Jul 20, 2018)

"Let me put it like this: My arm is tattooed all black. If you see someone with an appendage that is all blacked out, that person has made some seriously questionable decisions in life." -Laura Jane of Against Me


----------

